# My Winter project electric jon boat for Reservoir bass fishing



## firefighterfree (May 27, 2008)

It also set up for electric only too. The gas motor is optional but the boat is primary electric. I know its a lot pics but enjoy. I would like feed back what you all think about it.


----------



## Brine (May 27, 2008)

Nice work. Looks like you put alot of work into it.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 27, 2008)

wow...thats nice....good job


----------



## AU Bassman (May 27, 2008)

Very nice!!! You will have many hrs. of fun in that!


----------



## meeks88 (May 27, 2008)

that is an excellent job. the burgandy looks good


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 27, 2008)

thats awesome...great job


----------



## Perkins (May 28, 2008)

*Awesome Boat!*

Great looking boat! That is something to be proud of right there!


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (May 28, 2008)

Great Job , Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2008)

Dang man that looks great, I guess im going to have to step up on 
mine a little! 

If you dont mind me asking where did you get the angle iron, and 
what kind of paint did you use on the outside. 

Thanks, 
Corey


----------



## 12mcrebel (May 28, 2008)

where is the Ranger stickers?   SWEET RIDE!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 28, 2008)

Very good job on the restoration firefighterfree...I look forward to seeing ya at some of the Lil' Water Bassin' and or Jonboat Bassin' League tourneys.


----------



## pos13 (May 28, 2008)

What a great looking boat. Great job on putting it together.


----------



## firefighterfree (May 28, 2008)

Terry I will be at the Jonboat League Tourney on the 28 of June if nothing happens. I will also join Lil Waters at July tourney my club is having a fathers day kids event is the weekend of Horton and Juliette.


----------



## ugabowhunter (May 28, 2008)

nice job matching the truck/boat colors. a lot of work went into that boat for sure. looks nice!!


----------



## Randall (May 28, 2008)

*Good Job!!!!*

I like the color also. Big difference from start to finish.


----------



## kscoggins (May 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## buckmaster06 (May 28, 2008)

great job man


----------



## bbf (May 28, 2008)

Finished project looks great. Now you need to take me fishing. I'll see you at the next club (goof off) meeting. Lee.


----------



## Craigaria (May 28, 2008)

Nice job! Look foward to seeing you out on the water


----------



## javelin225ho (May 29, 2008)

you could have one heckuva side business there!  johnboats are a dime a dozen and with gas prices, folks will pay top dollar for something like that!  Great Job!

That Tohatsu is an excellent choice!


----------



## alphachief (May 29, 2008)

Great job...and an awesome color.  Now just put big gold spears down each side of it!


----------



## mdhall (May 29, 2008)

is the boat sturdy in the water? How long and wide is it, and how'd you get that paint to stick so well to the aluminum?


----------



## JerkBait (May 30, 2008)

thats nice!


----------



## Bruz (May 30, 2008)

Great job. Matches the tow vehicle just right. 

Robert


----------



## bassfishga (May 30, 2008)

Nice work. It looks great and I know it took a lot of planning and time. Well worth it. Something to be proud of.


----------



## Freshwater Pro (Jun 7, 2008)

If you dont mind how much was the total cost. I got one just like it i want to fix up...
nice job by the way.


----------



## firefighterfree (Jun 7, 2008)

Freshwater Pro said:


> If you dont mind how much was the total cost. I got one just like it i want to fix up...
> nice job by the way.



Hey Freshwater Pro just a ballpark figure I would say close to $2,500 to $3,000 including trolling motors and electronics. Add another 1,000 for the gas motor. Oh and I used all stainless steel screws and nuts and bolts.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Jan 31, 2009)

now thats a nice looking boat. i have been looking for something like that to do. but i havent had any luck in finding one yet. i do have a 17 ft beaux river boat but thats for salt water. i know the ponds on ft stewart  are elect motors and some of them here in chatham and bryan county  are elec motors only and thats why i have been lookng for one. you should go into the boat building service. you ever want to sell give me a pm


----------



## BreamHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice job! What type/size aluminum did you use ?


----------



## gahusker (Nov 10, 2009)

man that is quite the transformation. Great looking boat!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 10, 2009)

nice job


----------



## GarAngler71 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome job!!Fine lookin boat!!!


----------



## cjlake88 (Oct 2, 2011)

that looks like exaclty what i would want to do. did you draw any plans to sell/give?


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW!

That's an awesome transformation!

It's amazing what can be done to some of these old beater boats.


----------

